# My new stereo set up



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Like a lot of others, I really hated the sad excuse of a stereo system that was put in our cars. So *gm4life* gave me a hand (not with the cash though) with the new set up. I was going for a clarity set up more than a loud set up. I definitely got what I wanted.

The components I have are;
*Kenwood DDX512 head unit*









*Infinity Kappa 60.7CS 6.5" component system (2 pair)*
The only components that are exposed from the interior speakers are the tweeters from the rear set.

















*Infinity Reference 5350a 5-channel amplifier*
















*-Sub level controller*









*Rockford Fosgate 1 farad capacitor*
This cap is pretty nice. If you touch it at any time on the tinted cover on the top it will display the battery voltage.









*Bazooka 8" bass tube (4 ohm)*
I removed the rear deck subs to allow the bass to vent from the sub. I chose the 8" because I didn't want crazy bass but this 8" performs a lot better than I expected. The bass is less than half way on the head unit and the sub controller up front is adjusted about 3/4 way. It hits like something larger is in the trunk.

This is were it was initially;








Now it's here;

















I hope you guys like it.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Cool, congrats looks good man!! Nice and clean. I had my cap hidden under the sub box in the spare tire well. My sig is a pic of my trunk. :cheers


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

post a pic of the entire center where the head unit is. I wondered how clean a screen would look in there.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

v8newb said:


> post a pic of the entire center where the head unit is. I wondered how clean a screen would look in there.


Here ya go.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

not bad- I may do this once I get my performance stuff installed. Look! The knob is on the correct side!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

v8newb said:


> Look! The knob is on the correct side!


I know huh? I guess the stock stereo was set up for right hand drive.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like a nice clean install! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Took some work to get to the back four speakers, not hard just take your time.:willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> That looks like a nice clean install! :cheers


Thanks Rukee! :cheers 

*Gm4life* and I really took our time with it. It took at least 16 hours minimum for the install and worth every minute. Every wire that had to be joined to another wire, speaker terminal, etc. was soldered and heat shrinked (or would that be heat shrunk). I tell you though that this car was the biggest pain in the buttocks of any car that I've ever installed a stereo in. Just to get to the rear deck speakers we had to remove the door sills, lower rear seat trim, upper seat belt trim, upper rear/side window panel, rear seats, rear speakers panel, third brake light and the rear deck panel/cover before getting to the speakers. I guess it would have been too easy for GM to mount the speakers from inside of the trunk which would have taken less than 15 minutes to remove them as opposed to an hour or so.


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

are those blue and white Jordans?
or are those nikes?
haha, but seriously... is that a 7"?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

lance_scott1 said:


> are those blue and white Jordans?
> or are those nikes?
> haha, but seriously... is that a 7"?


:rofl: I noticed my foot was in the shot after I posted it. They're not Nikes. They're a low top walking/hiking type sneaker by Timberland. They are ugly as hell but very comfortable.

The Bazooka tube is an 8".


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Devils3023 said:


> Cool, congrats looks good man!! Nice and clean. I had my cap hidden under the sub box in the spare tire well. My sig is a pic of my trunk. :cheers


Thanks. :cheers It looks like you got some nice junk in your trunk.  Is that a 12"? What do you have in your set up?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Thanks. :cheers It looks like you got some nice junk in your trunk.  Is that a 12"? What do you have in your set up?


Yeah, the sub is a 12" kicker. Also in the trunk is a kicker 5ch amp and a 2ch amp that powers a polk 6.5" momo component system up front, a pair of polk momo 6.5" coaxials in the rear side panels and another pair of polk 6.5" coaxials on the rear deck. For my headunit I got the pioneer avic-z2 w/ the bluetooth adapter and xm radio as well. I used to be a mgr for circuit city and got ridiculous discounts on car audio stuff. :willy::willy::willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very proffesional! One of a kind, and finally a GTO with a clear sound system :lol:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Very proffesional! One of a kind, and finally a GTO with a clear sound system :lol:


Thanks. Man you should see those cheap Made in China crap speakers that are in our cars. You'd expect to see those in a G5 but not the GTO. I had no problem tossing every last one of 'em in the trash.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Now that is a very nice set up,it fits there so nice and flush,and i bet it sounds good too,nice job.Could i see it in person someday!!! Brenda



p.s. what trim piece on the radio did you use?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> Now that is a very nice set up,it fits there so nice and flush,and i bet it sounds good too,nice job.*Could i see it in person someday!!! Brenda*
> 
> p.s. what trim piece on the radio did you use?


Sure you can see it in person. I might even turn it on for ya.  Maybe I'll come by this weekend or you guys can come by my place. 

The radio trim is what Crutchfield sent.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys im doin the same thing to my gto. I made 2 sub boxes hand maked in fiberglass and them I have a 6 farad cap. and a 1ohm mono block amp. pics this weekend!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

ricekiller848 said:


> Hey guys im doin the same thing to my gto. I made 2 sub boxes hand maked in fiberglass and them I have a 6 farad cap. and a 1ohm mono block amp. pics this weekend!!


6 farad?  You must be building some crazy show system. What size subs are you using? 12s or 15s? How many?


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Where's the pictures? Can't see them.:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

btchplz said:


> Where's the pictures? Can't see them.:confused


Pictures are in the  first post.


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Kenwood DDX512 Nice !*

:agree Good choice on the stereo system.. I am in the process of upgrading mine, and got the same model. Now onto the speakers and subs!


----------

